
How to Migrate Between Cloud Hosts the Easy Way - technologyvault
https://content.nanobox.io/how-to-migrate-between-cloud-hosts-the-easy-way/
======
stephenr
So, basically they're saying... "Hey you can prevent vendor lock in to a
single IaaS provider... just use our special process"... So you trade IaaS
vendor lockin for software vendor lockin.

Perhaps a better solution would be to just realise that if you don't control
it to the OS level, you have risk associated. You may not feel its a
significant risk or that its worth changing, but at least be aware that it
_is_ a risk.

~~~
QuinnyPig
Apcera announced a similar service today; "migrate three apps from on-prem to
any cloud provider without rewriting it for $70K." Except now you're likely
tied to their solution post-migration...

